# What are the most colorful, and hardy tetras?



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

i need to know some tetra species that are hardy, and colorful, but won't break my pocket book, i was thinking of neon tetras, but recently people have told me my anglefish would eat them......so i need help finding another color tetra that is too big to be eaten, i was thinking colombian tetras???? or maybe glo-light?


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

my vote would be for Nematobrycon palmeri,
they grow a bit fatter and longer than cardinals,
they are fast tough precocious and would
stand up well to aggressive fish in your tank,
but they would not start fights with anyone,
only look to avoid them without seeming timid.
some water flow will encourage them to school.


----------



## ILuvMyGoldBarb (Jul 15, 2006)

Columbians are definitely colorful but watch it with them. They are one of the nippiest tetras going. I just had to get rid of some because they were terrorizing a tank. I've read accounts of others who have found the very same thing. I even had mine in a group of 8 and they were worse because they were like a pack of wolves. With Glo-lights you will have the same problem you have with the Neons. Congo Tetras are quite colorful but I have no personal experience with them so I couldn't tell you if they are very nippy or not. Emperor Tetras are very nice and they are too large to be eaten by Angels.


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 4, 2004)

Since you're indicating that you're putting the fish with Angels, I'd recommend Black Phantoms. Serpea's are beautiful, but they always end up nippy. Black phantoms have a good deal of stamina with other fish, they school pretty decently and I think the females keep consistent, bright colors (if fed appropriately). The males have terrific finnage, and some are very, very pretty.

My recommendations. Good luck and post some pics of your set-ups whenever you get your tetra added.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

hey spy pet the fish u recommended for me, is that the same kind of fish in ur picture, if it is how much?


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Spypet: If those are your emperor tetras then keep up the good work, they are beautiful!


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanx, I have those in my 29g stem sample tank.
they are more orange on top, and mostly display
that purple hue under certain angles and lighting.
I bought mine over a year ago from azgardens.com


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

those emperors are Inpaichthys kerri.


----------



## spypet (Sep 15, 2006)

It's possible azgarden's web sight has the wrong scientific name.


----------



## snafu (Oct 9, 2004)

the two look the same, but I.kerri have adipose fins and N.palmeri do not. kerri's will also have more of a purplish hue to them like you mentioned and have red/orange on the top of a less pronouced dorsal fin (compared to palmeri). btw, great looking fish.
-snafu


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Check the Link! http://www.plantedtank.net/fishprofiles/Blue-Emperor-Tetra-Inpaichthys-kerri/15/


----------



## Spacefly (Jun 25, 2007)

It depends on the size of the angels really,and when they were introduced to your neons in the tank. Ive had a great community tank of Angels, along with Rummynose tetras, and neon tetras. If you Introduced the neons to the angel fish when they were still small enough not to gobble them up, you have a good chance that they wouldnt while they got bigger in size. 

This is still a risk you may not want to take. 

The angels in my tank were about the size of a quarter when I first introduced them to neons,they would school around with them now and again as well. The Angels are about 5 Inches now and do not bother my neons at all,they are too busy nipping at my arm when they see "THE HAND" moving plants around.

But its a chance situation at best with neons, Rummynose tetra's on the other hand are a very peaceful, and colorful tetra that would go well with your angels fully grown without worry. They are very quick and love to school around the tank, best to keep them in a group of atleast 5 or 6, more of them the better, depending on your tank size, these grow to be about 1.5-2 inches long








One great feature about the Rummynose, is that its a good fish at telling if your tank is in trouble due to the conditions of your water. When they are healthy and happy, the red coloring on their face will turn a dark blood red color, they will lose this if conditions are bad, and when they are stressed, due to a new tank, or bad handling at the LFS. Over a period of time, the color will come back, so dont panic if your just Introducing them to your tank and they lost their coloring.

The Rummynose tetra is my personal favorite of the tetra family 
and,If you see them bright and colorful in your LFS, then chances are they are in good shape.


----------



## Got Fish? (Apr 25, 2007)

aight spacefly, thanks for the good advice, i will definatly take it into consideration =)


----------



## chiahead (Dec 5, 2005)

spypet said:


> my vote would be for Nematobrycon palmeri,
> they grow a bit fatter and longer than cardinals,
> they are fast tough precocious and would
> stand up well to aggressive fish in your tank,
> ...


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

I really like the looks of Rummynose and plan on putting a couple dozen in my next tank, that being said I have never had them yet. For a larger tetra that wont get eaten, and isnt fin nippy, I'd have to say the Congo Tetra. Ive hard a small group of these in my 75G, but I have heard they really show nice colors and fascinating habits when they are the dominant fish in the tank and there are lots of them (like >12), I'm still debating to inlcude a large group of these in my next tank or not, but I am leaning towards roseline sharks (and they would seem to compliment the color and pattern of the rummys too!). Around here the Congos are a lot more expensive than the cheap neons and rummys.


----------

